# Cast your vote! Which do you think looks better?



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

lol nice paint work! They both are fine and everyone has an opinion but I like 2 better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

IMO - not diggin either of the pants


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> IMO - not diggin either of the pants


Do you have an example of what you'd go with? I'm pretty useless when it comes to deciding these things.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

just pick some wild colors and mix them up... that way you dont look like everyone else on the mountain... i say black jacket with any other color that you like for pants, since black matches anything... maybe match your board or goggles...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I pick... hmmm.

I pick option 3, whichever YOU like better.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

they both look the same to me.. :dunno:


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

Sometimes it's hard to tell from just a product photo, but from here, when matched up with that jacket, both of those look like pajama pants. :dunno:


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Number 1, number 2 looks like those zoomba pants from the 80s.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Combo 2, but that's just my taste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't like either of the pants either. On a side note... I don't think I've ever seen guys put so much thought into what they are wearing as the threads I've seen posted on these forums. It's kind of strange to me...


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> not diggin either of the pants


Agreed but if i gotta chose one i say combo 2


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Honestly both off those look pretty plain and boring, get some for colorful pants or something.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Personally I think that both options are really f'n bland. But in the long run I agree with alaric choose whatever the hell you like. Who gives a rats ass if someone else thinks it's cool or "stezzy"( I try my best to not use that word)


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Cut holes in them, burn some holes in em add some character... Then you'll be sweet


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

im gonna have to say go with number one. the second one's pants have a weird texture


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm not feeling the MC Hammer pants. Where's the color?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm not feeling the MC Hammer pants. Where's the color?


Bring back the parachute pants.. :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Uh oh! Uh oh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

*Some new mock-ups.....*

OK....so I hear your thoughts on this subject. And yes...a lot of thought has gone into this...The MC Hammer photo is much appreciated. We've ditched the other pants at the beginning of this thread since they got bashed pretty harshly. Let's start fresh.

MAYBE...Just maybe I'm working on a new catalogue and would like your input in deciding which combos I'm going to market. Hmmm? Which combo would you wear?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I wouldn't wear the jacket at all, to be perfectly blunt. I just can't do black jackets. I do like pants 1 & 2 though


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

A little from column A & a little from column B..


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im not into blandness personally so i wouldnt wear any of those. if i had a gun to my head and was forced to wear one of those i would maybe pick 1 or 2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

*This Just In!*

Welll how about this combo? Pants: 686 smarty marker. Jacket: Helly Hansen granite. Goggles: Spy Soldier asphalt with salmon/blue spectra lens.


----------



## Muusers (Sep 28, 2009)

alaric said:


> I wouldn't wear the jacket at all, to be perfectly blunt. I just can't do black jackets. I do like pants 1 & 2 though


This. Jacket looks crap to me. Pants 1 and 2 are cool. Personally this jacket is more my style:










I'd probably wear that with dark grey pants similar to these:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

How about if we switch jackets to a greyish white version?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

choice 4 is lookin alright.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

How bout you decide what you like & if others dont like it, fuck em.... who cares dude.....:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Just received the 686 Smarty Marker pants in the gunmetal blue plaid. These pants are SICK! Unbelievable quality and features. Even the removable liner is a nice pant to wear around the house. And they look awesome. Much darker than they appear in the pictures online.

IMHO - S-A-W-E-E-T.










Thanks for indulging me on this one.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Not to sound like a total hater, but why'd you only stick to HH jackets?

Glad you like it though, enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

alaric said:


> Not to sound like a total hater, but why'd you only stick to HH jackets?
> 
> Glad you like it though, enjoy.


Cuz I ride for them dude...cuz I ride for them. 

Seriously - the reason I'll be sporting the HH Granite jacket this year is b/c they sent me it as a replacement for an older jacket I sent back b/c of a broken zipper. Figured they'd just repair the old one and return it back to me. Instead they gave me a brand new current model jacket. Was torn between the black one and the grey-white one. Saw both in person and the grey-white looks much better. Truly awesome customer service is what that's called.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ohhh ok, very nice. Well enjoy  Thumbs up for HH's customer service


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I really don't think fashion is that important, and like they said, what ever you like. But i like the black jacket white pants combo and the pants that you got with the blue stripe are pretty cool too


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Love HH gear next to Arcteryx or NF, great gear. However I'm more for bright loud colors to stand out. Really it's all about what you like and are comfortable in.


----------

